#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  What are the safety precaution do you take when you travel?

## Bhavya

We can enjoy our travelling to the fullest when we prepare ourselves for the unexpected emergencies. If we pre-prepared we don't need to worry about anything, otherwise we have to struggle to manage the situation.

Can you guys share what are the safety precaution do you take when you travel?

----------


## Moana

> We can enjoy our travelling to the fullest when we prepare ourselves for the unexpected emergencies. If we pre-prepared we don't need to worry about anything, otherwise we have to struggle to manage the situation.
> 
> Can you guys share what are the safety precaution do you take when you travel?


People with nausea problem should always consider taking a tablet with them other wise it would be rea burden to them as well as the other people around them

----------


## Bhavya

> People with nausea problem should always consider taking a tablet with them other wise it would be rea burden to them as well as the other people around them


Agree, It's very important to take precaution if people have nausea problem. Because as you said it can give trouble to them as well as the fellow tripmate. For everyone comfort, they should take precaution.

----------


## Assassin

> We can enjoy our travelling to the fullest when we prepare ourselves for the unexpected emergencies. If we pre-prepared we don't need to worry about anything, otherwise we have to struggle to manage the situation.
> 
> Can you guys share what are the safety precaution do you take when you travel?


You can travel without anything but Water is a compulsory for you and fuel is vehicle both are on check list for long. Affected by these too a lot.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bhavya

> You can travel without anything but Water is a compulsory for you and fuel is vehicle both are on check list for long. Affected by these too a lot.


Thanks for your experienced advise Assassin, I will follow them.

----------


## Bhavya

Guys, recently I read about these travel safety tips, So thought to share it here. Hope it will be useful to you guys.


Pack necessary medicinesCarry a first aid kitBring enough water/foodWear comfortable and convenient clothesBe cautious with strangersChoose safe accommodation.Lock up your important valuablesStay connected with your friends and familyBring some emergency cashGet advice from locals while you are travelling to a new place.

----------

